# What are the origins of your ancestors?



## i_am_Lois (May 20, 2014)

I am descended from people who came from:

England
Germany
American Indian (Cherokee)


----------



## BDBoop (May 20, 2014)

Ascendents? 

My dad's not my real dad and my mom's adopted. That was a pain for a long time, BUT about two years ago, we found my bio-dad's family. I am 50% Finnlander. My grandparents came over, my dad was born here.


----------



## Ina (May 20, 2014)

Lois, That make you an American mutt, just like me. My father was German, my mother was Canadian French and Chinook Indian. :bigwink::happy:


----------



## Prairie dog (May 20, 2014)

Both of my parents came from Poland.


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2014)

Both of my parents were born in the United States, but Dad's parents came over from Italy.  My mother's came to this country from Russia/Austria. 
 Have the family trees with all the branches documented for both sides, along with the Ellis Island records when they first arrived in New York in the early 1900's.   (interesting stuff to read) 

Me.. just another American Mutt.


----------



## Falcon (May 20, 2014)

My parents AND grandparents were all born in the USA.

Their ancestors were from England, Ireland, France and Russia.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2014)

My parents were born in the US, their ancestors were mostly from Germany and Poland.


----------



## BDBoop (May 20, 2014)

My adopto-dad is first gen russian-american.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 21, 2014)

My ancestors came from England. My dad's family came to the colonies in the mid 1600s from Saint Martins Parish, Birmingham, England.


----------



## Raven (May 21, 2014)

My paternal great grandparents came from Scotland and my maternal ancestors arrived in Canada
from England.


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2014)

French Canadian mostly with some Indian and English mixed in. A very mixed breed.


----------



## Warrigal (May 21, 2014)

I'm descended from Boudicca of the Iceni but I can't prove it because the paperwork has been lost 
however one look at my mum and you just know it must be true.

Seriously though, my ancestors on the female side were English Methodists and Irish Catholics. On the male side they were English, probably C of E, and Scots Presbyterians. All arrived here in the first hundred years of white settlement. No convicts that we can identify.


----------



## That Guy (May 21, 2014)

I am The Creature from Monterey Bay.  100% pure Californian.


----------



## DRK (May 21, 2014)

My Dads side is German and American orphan. My Moms side is Norwegian and American/English dating back to the 1700.s

Dan


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jan 7, 2017)

My ancient ancestors forsook the trees in Africa about 5 million years ago and wandered the land always on the lookout for food, shelter and safety. Eventually some of them crossed the Red Sea and beach combed the shores of the Indian Ocean. Later some of them followed game animals into Europe. More recently, my ancestors were white-skinned Europeans.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 7, 2017)

Timetrvlr said:


> My ancient ancestors forsook the trees in Africa about 5 million years ago and wandered the land always on the lookout for food, shelter and safety. Eventually some of them crossed the Red Sea and beach combed the shores of the Indian Ocean. Later some of them followed game animals into Europe. More recently, my ancestors were white-skinned Europeans.


Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 7, 2017)

Celt here! My father was Welsh, the other side of the family Scots/Irish, who first came here around 1790. My fiancé says it explains a lot????


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 7, 2017)

Well I am dead boring, I have traced my roots back to 17 something on both sides and they are English  all the way.


----------



## jujube (Jan 7, 2017)

English, Scottish, Irish, German, African and Cherokee.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 7, 2017)

My mother was born in  France and adopted by an American. My grandfather, father and I were born in California. my grandparents were English, German and possibly Mohican.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 7, 2017)

Paternal grandfather from Canada/grandmother from Cornwall; maternal grandparents born in US, grandfather's parents from England via Canada and grandmother's parents from Germany.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2017)

Both of my Parents were born in America and their parents came from Italy. So according to ancestry records(cousins on both sides of my family are addicted to Ancestry) found that the family is 100% Italian before coming to America.


----------



## Bajabob (Jan 7, 2017)

Mine came from Scotland, Ireland, Wales, Germany and the Netherlands


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 7, 2017)

The only thing I'm basing this on are origins of last names:   German, English, Scotch, Dutch


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 7, 2017)

A couple of cousins did the genealogy and traced fathers line in US since early 1700s.  DNA test confirm I'm the whitest guy you'll every know - all ancestry from England/Germany/Finland/Scotland/Ireland + 2.7% Neanderthal.

Explains why I can't dance or jump.


----------



## Robusta (Jan 7, 2017)

My family is English on my paternal side. Emigrated from Staffordshire, England to Milton,Mass in 1634.

The story is more murky on my maternal side. Most definitely Scottish. First record in Providence, RI in 1648.  Family story says the two brothers were pressganged in Scotland and jumped ship in Providence.   We really have no evidence of that,but then we have no record of a legitimate passage either.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 8, 2017)

My mother was an off the boat immigrant and my bio father's parents were immigrants (per my mother) I appear to be 100% Eastern European with one little thing thrown in on my mothers side. Both my brothers were also born in Europe. My mother married an American GI. 

In the end, who cares. I don't know anything about my father's side. People who are adopted like to yell about the medical history. I know little. I know my bio father died of some kind of cancer in the early 2000's.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 8, 2017)

I have traced my ancestors back to 1770 and still in America..Due to a common surname and a lot of misinformation on the free websites I have hit a brick wall...


----------



## IKE (Jan 8, 2017)

I've never had the desire to go back any further than grandparents and great grandparents and they were all from up in the mountains of Kentucky......I guess that would make me of ridge runnin' hillbilly ancestry.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2017)

My grandmother told a story of her great grandparents coming over on a boat together. The man was Indian (from India) and the woman spoke no English and had long dark hair. She wasn't sure of her nationality. At a family reunion, one of our historians said the relative the first non African ancestor our family traced back to was a German slave trader, sorry to say. A cousin sent me a DVD made by another cousin who is documenting our family history. I haven't finished watching it yet. Of course, I am mainly of African descent. About a year ago, I had my DNA tested on Ancestry.com  This is the breakdown:
Different regions of Africa
European with the highest percentages from the Iberian Peninsula, Great Britain and Finland/Northwest Russia 
Smaller percentages from Ireland and Native American (which surprised me because the historian also said we have Cherokee blood and my great grandfather looked like a Native American.
Trace regions: Eastern Europe and Southern Asia


----------



## Temperance (Jan 9, 2017)

Fathers side, Italian.  Mother was French, & English.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Feb 11, 2017)

My Ancestors​I know there are people who can trace their ancestry right back to Adam and Eve. The traditional Creation story is very appealing to some, but I’m a skeptic. I believe in the beauty of the evolutionist story and this is how I think it might have happened:

Seven Million Years Ago
Og and I had just awakened on that hot African afternoon when Og looked over at me from his nest high in the acacia tree and said, “You know, it seems to me that the trees we nested in when we were young were a lot higher than this and we didn’t get all scratched up every day trying to build nest in these damn thorny acacias! What happened anyhow?”  “Well Og”, I said as I put on my sage face, ”When we were kids, there were a lot more trees, and bigger too. Why, I remember granddaddy Hu saying…” Og wasn’t the most well mannered Ape around so he interrupted my story with, “Listen, I don’t wanna hear another of your granddaddy Hu stories, lets get our skinny butts out of this here thorny tree and go on walkabout, I’ve got a mighty hunger for fat, juicy, termite grubs and I see a mound yonder that looks promising…”

When we got on the ground, we were on all four feet and we couldn’t see anything for all the tall grass and weeds, so I stood up to get my bearings and to locate the termite mound. All of that talk about fat juicy termite grubs had me drooling! Og was a little nervous ‘cause he had seen a leopard prowling around the neighborhood last night and we both felt a little apprehensive about being on the ground, but a termite mound was worth it! We figured the thing to do was to stand upright and walk over there so we could see all around and watch for kitties and keep an eye on that termite mound too. It was a little tough walking on our hind legs like that, but it was worth it.

When we got there, we found that mound to be hard as a rock! How in the hell are we going to break into it? Og had the bright idea of getting a big rock and trying to smash it, so we tried that for a while. All it did was to chip off some sharp corners here and there and we still hadn’t broken in and while he was doing that, the rock bounced off and mashed my toe! Damn clumsy Ape!  I found a long sharp rock splinter on a rock outcropping nearby and stabbed the mound a few times and that seemed to be working! Soon we had dug a big hole in the side of it and feasted on grubs ‘til we dropped! Well, not really, but we were full and the sun was getting low, so we raced back to our tree. 

I learned a valuable lesson today, standing up for what you believe in and carrying a sharp rock, is the key to success!


----------



## hauntedtexan (Mar 23, 2017)

*My Oldest Found Ancestor*

Traced my branch of our family back to Bocking, Essex, England and he lived in Providence Rhode Island as an immigrant in 1632. Being his direct descendant entitles me to belong to a group called "The Society Of Colonial Wars", but cannot understand why I should join.... Here is the article he is featured in:
http://www.whipple.org/george/whipplehistory/captjohn.html


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 24, 2017)

I was born in Havana,Cuba but both my parents were born in North Carolina.  Paternal side=German+Welsh, Maternal side=German/Swiss+Irish+...?    ?= ancestor of "mysterious origin", being my g.g.grandfather.

That's the thing about doing genealogy on Southern families, some kinfolk get 'buried' deeper than others...:shrug:


----------



## Lon (Mar 24, 2017)

My dad was born in Port  au Prince Haiti (son of missionaries. Mother born in Littleton, Colo. Both sets of grand parents born in USA. Every one else from England, Scotland going way way back.


----------



## Myquest55 (Mar 24, 2017)

What interesting stories!!  

My ancestry is Frisian/Dutch paternally and Frisian/German maternally.  I have done some digging - one great-grandfather came over on a wooden ship in the 1850s, from Rotterdam to NY.  I have his mother's coral necklace.  Someone posted a LOT of family tree info on one of my ancestors on line - there was even a witch trial in 1500s Netherlands included!  Very cool to find that tidbit.

After much digging I discovered that my maternal grandfather's family has been in the US since the 1700s but having a hard time finding details.  I just always assumed they came over with the waves in the late 1800s but research says otherwise.  Ancestry DNA say I am half "western European" and half Scandinavian with a drop or two of some misc. thrown in.  So, Viking gal it is!  My 100% Irish husband will tell you I am a hand full!


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 24, 2017)

My Dad's Mother emigrated from Switzerland when she was twelve.  His Dad's tree traces back to a man who came over from England in the 1600's.  On my Mom's side, who knows?  Mostly northern European I suppose.  Her maiden name is Welsh.  Does it really matter?  Every time you go back one generation, your number of ancestors doubles.  By the fifth generation you have 32 ancestors.  They could be from all over.  I might be a direct descendant of Genghis Khan.

Don


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 24, 2017)

Czech and German . My Grandparents were born here. I tried to trace our roots but was told all records were destroyed during the war.


----------



## JohnKelly (Mar 26, 2017)

Irish 100%


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2017)

Timetrvlr said:


> My Ancestors​I know there are people who can trace their ancestry right back to Adam and Eve. The traditional Creation story is very appealing to some, but I’m a skeptic. I believe in the beauty of the evolutionist story and this is how I think it might have happened:
> 
> Seven Million Years Ago
> Og and I had just awakened on that hot African afternoon when Og looked over at me from his nest high in the acacia tree and said, “You know, it seems to me that the trees we nested in when we were young were a lot higher than this and we didn’t get all scratched up every day trying to build nest in these damn thorny acacias! What happened anyhow?”  “Well Og”, I said as I put on my sage face, ”When we were kids, there were a lot more trees, and bigger too. Why, I remember granddaddy Hu saying…” Og wasn’t the most well mannered Ape around so he interrupted my story with, “Listen, I don’t wanna hear another of your granddaddy Hu stories, lets get our skinny butts out of this here thorny tree and go on walkabout, I’ve got a mighty hunger for fat, juicy, termite grubs and I see a mound yonder that looks promising…”
> ...



That was thoroughly enjoyable! Thanks for a very creative piece of writing.....made me smile.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2017)

According to the Ancestry DNA test kit- 94% Eastern European, 4% Russian, 2% Finnish.


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2017)

Oooh, one of my favorite topics  
3 branches of my family tree arrived here in the 1600s-  two from the Netherlands, one from Africa.  I suppose the Cherokees were always here.  Also have ancestors who were Italian, British, French, and French-Canadian.  One of my father's ancestors, not too many generations back, came from Ireland, but I'm not sure of the time-frame.


----------



## Elsie (May 22, 2017)

Biological father, full blooded Swedish.  Don't know if he was born in Sweden.  Mother, German, born in America.  German Grandmother, born 1895, came to the U S A at age 15.  She had quite an interesting background.


----------



## Trade (May 22, 2017)

Half Polish, half Dutch. 

My Polish grandparents came in by way of Ellis Island in 1910. 

I don't know when my Dutch Grandparents came but my grandfather became a citizen in 1912. 

My Ancestry.com DNA test came back 100% European evenly divided between east and west Europe, so there were no surprises there.


----------

